# spain accountants



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello all,
Has anyone used the services of the Barcelona based spainaccountants.com and are they any good?

Their site looks promising. Setup by and run by an English accountant who is chartered in both UK and Spain, though clearly it will depend on who one ends up dealing with for guidance. Their fees look a little steep, but for information and guidance, they might be OK as one doesn't have to use them for IRPF returns etc., after all.

So, if any of you have used them in the past, please let me know what your experience was. If not, well then here's a link that might prove useful to anyone who has Spain taxation questions or issues and wants to deal with them in English.

By the way, if JoJo reads this, their UK company branch setup in Spain costs, at 600 Euros doesn't seem too steep given the headache they remove. Of course, you've always got to watch the "extras" once they've started... bit like lawyers I suspect

Thanks all.


----------

